
Breakthrough in the quantum transfer of information between matter and light - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/7696.html
======
adrianratnapala
Strongly disagree.

We have a mathematical model of physics, which includes things like
superpositions of wave-functions. We don't know how or even _if_ they map on
to reality, we but do have a habit of talking equating "states" with wave-
functions. Then when describing superpositions, we end up with paradoxes like
your first sentence.

This goes beyond Einsteinian "the physical world is not what you thought it
was" thinking, and starts challenging logic itself. If QM really did challenge
logic like that, then we would have to start rebuilding every other field of
thought, including even mathematics.

I think it is more reasonable to see if some lateral thinking in QM can make
the seeming paradoxes go away.

------
powertower
> By applying a magnetic field, this spin points up, down, _or simultaneously
> points both up and down_ to form a qubit.

Is there any real physical evidence that an electron can be both states at the
same time, _outside the mathematical framework of QM_?

~~~
justinpombrio
Personally, I think "simultaneously points both up and down" is a terrible way
to describe superpositions. So let me avoid that phrase, and see if I can
rephrase your question. Would it be fair to say that you're asking this
question?

> Is there any real physical evidence that an electron can be in a
> superposition of two states, that can _only_ be explained using quantum
> mechanics?

Surprisingly, the answer to this question is yes. The evidence is the Bell
experiment[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments)

~~~
powertower
Isn't there some serious issues with the original Bell's tests - such as
performing a post-selection of events (from the data-set) to remove all events
that did not match the expectations of the experiment (...95% of the data was
thrown out)?

~~~
deepnotderp
Afaik,it was later replicated.

~~~
FreeFull
Not only once, but in many independent experiments too.

~~~
deepnotderp
Yup. No reason to doubt bell

------
mrfusion
So what kind of things would this let me do?

